

Ask HN: What is the HipMunk of sending flowers? - peteforde

My girlfriend's father died, and it sucks. She lives far away, and I would like to send flowers.<p>I just got the feeling of dread that I used to get when I had to go to Expedia. Surely this is a solved problem, but Google is full of SEO'd crap.<p>If someone could have a working MVP when I wake up tomorrow, that'd be awesome. (Only kind of joking.)
======
Geekette
Sorry to hear of your GF's loss. If you want to shop from a startup, you could
try H. Bloom perhaps? <http://www.hbloom.com/>

Never used them but the service seems promising based on product pictures.
However, they only deliver to a few US states, which may/not correspond to
your GF's city.

------
dariot
There's a service called Interflora which lets you send flowers almost all
over the world: you specify the destination address and they send the flowers
through the nearest flower shop to that address. Try googling that, it's not
guaranteed that the location you're looking for is serviced but it's highly
probable.

